# Indie Game Apps



## Pete M. (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I figured since we all use our phones 24/7, it might be interesting to share some Indie game apps we all enjoy. I ran across this little number made by a group called TwinTek. So far seems to be an android app. It kind of remind me of space invaders. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TwinTech.BrikKing


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 18, 2013)

I got really into the Bloon TD 5 and Star Command from the Humble Mobile Bundle 2. Those are fun games.


----------



## enkizu (Dec 18, 2013)

Knights of Pen and Paper


----------



## mitsuhashi (Dec 18, 2013)

Been playing Kairosoft's Beastie Bay for about a week now.

Pretty much all their games are great if their formula fits your taste (Game Dev Story, Grand Prix Story, etc.).


----------



## peterw (Dec 19, 2013)

Games I play

- Ridiculous Fishing

- Desert Bus

- Hero Academy


----------



## Pete M. (Dec 19, 2013)

I will have to check these out. Seems like a good selection. Thanks for the suggestion guys/gals.


----------

